# How do I: stop "following" a thread?



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2013)

Hey there.

I have a few threads that get constant traffic and I get taken to when I click on "show new replies to your posts" but there is one that I really don't care about anymore and want to make it disappear from that list.

How can I do this? I can see how to receive notifications but is there not a place I can banish the thread I no longer care about?

Merci.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2013)

"Word Association"   :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Word Association"   :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2013)

???

No, "Word Association" is the thread from which I'd like to delete my notifications.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> No, "Word Association" is the thread from which I'd like to delete my notifications.



That's what I mean.  As soon as I read this, I was thinking the same thing, so my question was simply "are you a wizard", because you were reading my mind.


Buehller?  Anyone?


(tumbleweeds.jpg)

;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2013)

TOTALLY!!!

A WITCH!!


----------



## Occam (22 Feb 2013)

Alt-F4 works.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Feb 2013)

I was trying the Ctrl-Alt-Del combo but my computer kept locking.

Maybe we can pay Mike to just nuke that thread from the planet?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2013)

To turn it off for every new thread: Profile link on upper left of any forum page -> hover on modify profile -> notifications -> Uncheck  Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic.

In there you can also see what you're following and unotify. Alternatively go to the topic and it should say "Unnotify" on upper right side if you're following it.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Sep 2013)

I'd like to add "Global Warming" to "Word Association," on the list of threads that I wish I'd never posted in.   :not-again:


----------

